# Hi I'm brandon and I'm scared



## yoloking123 (Jul 6, 2016)

I've been having dp for about 3 months now and need some help like really badly! Please this pain I'm feeling is terrible! My symptoms are as follows. Can't feel my body or feel to deeply in my body, persistent heartburn or chest pain which makes me scared for my heart went to countless hostpitals!, voice sounding different, can't feel the outside world, mind on autopilot it goes by itself. I got this from synthetic weed I didn't know it was synthetic. Scared for my life please help me! I cry everyday I just bought the dp manual I hope it helps me get out of this terrible condition! Seriously please help me!


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2016)

You will be okay relax 
Just be happy you don't have a blank mind like me with your dP! Seriously its the absolute worst type of dP! I wish I could think again.

You will be okay just relax and it will go away


----------



## Gadgirl (Feb 5, 2016)

Hey there welcome to the forum  I understand your scared.. I was about the 3 month mark when I came to this site. I'm in month 8. What do you mean you can't feel your body?? I can't feel my body my whole body including face lips etc feels numb or lightweight is that similar to you?? How do you sleep??


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2016)

Be strong! It will be okay


----------



## dpsucks (Sep 7, 2012)

*deleted*


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Heya! Welcome!


----------



## yoloking123 (Jul 6, 2016)

I found out yesterday from the guy that i smoked with that it wasnt synthetic it was regular weed...so that brings me some relief.


----------



## leothelion (Aug 28, 2016)

Dp is anxiety related it's when your brain can't handle the anxiety any longer and goes in to sleep mode I've had it all my life . Things to do talk about it as much as possible don't drink alcohol or smoke dope they are the worst things and most important accept it and don't fight it that causes more anxiety and more to also your not going mad your brain is just protecting itself from huge amounts of stress anxiety naturally .


----------



## dpsucks (Sep 7, 2012)

Yoloking123 said:


> I found out yesterday from the guy that i smoked with that it wasnt synthetic it was regular weed...so that brings me some relief.


 You think hes lying to you? Im not trying to be negative here, but I think its something you better be sure of. It wont make all that much of a difference of course, since its in the past, but it would be good to know for sure.


----------



## yoloking123 (Jul 6, 2016)

dpsucks said:


> You think hes lying to you? Im not trying to be negative here, but I think its something you better be sure of. It wont make all that much of a difference of course, since its in the past, but it would be good to know for sure.


 yeah I talk to him a lot now he literally just left my house he told me it was 2 strains of really strong weed mixed together.


----------

